# Car Forums > Automotive News >  New 2023 Chevy Colorado

## corsvette

I owned a 2019 Colorado and quite liked it. This new truck looks worlds better in and out. Lots of great midsize truck options out there now.

https://gmauthority.com/blog/2022/07...hevy-colorado/

----------


## riander5

Big upgrade visual wise. Really like the looks of it

----------


## cyra1ax

Truck looks great. Interesting that they're going with only one engine option, I guess they're not worried about everyone buying base model and just tuning it to hit the HO tune?

----------


## Ukyo8

> Truck looks great. Interesting that they're going with only one engine option, I guess they're not worried about everyone buying base model and just tuning it to hit the HO tune?



Probably has GM's new electrical architecture, it started with the C8 then CT4 and CT5, V's and Blackwings.
It hasn't been cracked yet even though the C8's been out for awhile, they are essentially not tune-able at the moment.

The high horsepower turbo C8 builds you can find on YouTube are running a piggy back ECU that tricks the stock ECU to see what they want it to see, not nearly as simple the flash tunes people have been used to.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> The high horsepower turbo C8 builds you can find on YouTube are running a piggy back ECU that tricks the stock ECU to see what they want it to see, not nearly as simple the flash tunes people have been used to.



Everything 90's is coming back again  :ROFL!:

----------


## jutes

Cool little truck but I see no reason why not to just go full-sized.

----------


## riander5

> Cool little truck but I see no reason why not to just go full-sized.



I believe the prevailing line of thought here is 
a) up front cost
b) fuel cost
c) not everyone needs 2,000,000 lb towing capacity

In reality, there should be WAY more mid size trucks on the road if everyone bought them for what they'd actually use them for

----------


## jutes

> I believe the prevailing line of thought here is 
> a) up front cost
> b) fuel cost
> c) not everyone needs 2,000,000 lb towing capacity
> 
> In reality, there should be WAY more mid size trucks on the road if everyone bought them for what they'd actually use them for



Not a fan of the seating position in mid-sized trucks, plus they ride too rough. But I agree with your points.

----------


## riander5

> Not a fan of the seating position in mid-sized trucks, plus they ride too rough. But I agree with your points.



Fair, I haven't ridden in a mid size for ages. I didn't think any of the fleet f150s / rams / silverados i've rented over the past few years rode amazing but maybe mid size is even worse!

----------


## Buster

> Not a fan of the seating position in mid-sized trucks, plus they ride too rough. But I agree with your points.



ahem

----------


## shakalaka

Wouldn't mind the ZR2 version of the new one for sure. Out of all the daily's my ZR2 was definitely something I liked having a fair bit.

----------


## jutes

> ahem



Truck is a very generous term for the Odyssey Ute.

----------


## Buster

> Truck is a very generous term for the Odyssey Ute.



Truck is also a very generous term for what most poseurs need them for

----------


## jutes

Better to have, and not need, than to need, and not have.

----------


## Buster

> Better to have, and not need, than to need, and not have.



Not with vehicles

----------


## ExtraSlow

The big truck vs small truck argument is so tired. You don't save much money or fuel going smaller, so just buy whatever you want.

----------


## Buster

> The big truck vs small truck argument is so tired. You don't save much money or fuel going smaller, so just buy whatever you want.



How's your f-350?

----------


## killramos

I think people in general should buy what they want.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I have had heavy duty trucks, and half tons. I'm in a half ton now. Considering going smaller. Just always annoyed when these discussions end up with judgemental bullshit.

----------


## ercchry

Half tons are massive now, also most mid sized truck ride better than their brand equivalent half tons on rough roads (unloaded). Probably also a 20-30% savings in fuel… unless it’s a ram rebel, then we’re talking half or even better economy, especially in the city. God damn are those bad on gas

----------


## ExtraSlow

I haven't looked for a few years, but what mid size are using 30% less than 9.5L/100 these days? If that's real then I've missed something important.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I haven't looked for a few years, but what mid size are using 30% less than 9.5L/100 these days? If that's real then I've missed something important.



Real world city driving, the Maverick.
 
@spikerS
 what do you get pure city driving in your hybrid F-150?

----------


## Darkane

> Real world city driving, the Maverick.
> 
> 
> @spikerS
>  what do you get pure city driving in your hybrid F-150?



This is cherry picked. 

Mavrick is hybrid fwd. 

The 2L awd Maverick isn’t 30% better, but honestly I’d have to check.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> This is cherry picked. 
> .



How is answering the question cherry picking? He literally asked which mid-sized does it. I'm also comparing real world hybrid midsized to real world hybrid full sized numbers.

----------


## ExtraSlow

It perfectly answered my question. No complaint here

----------


## littledan

My f150 is doing around 12.8l/100km I think. 2.7 ecoboost

----------


## Darkane

> How is answering the question cherry picking? He literally asked which mid-sized does it. I'm also comparing real world hybrid midsized to real world hybrid full sized numbers.



My initial thought was the maverick isn’t midsize. It’s a compact pickup based on an escape. 

Am I wrong here?

----------


## ExtraSlow

Maybe? It's small, but maybe the rigid classifications aren't that useful anyway. Maverick is smaller than a Ridgeline and Colorado anyway.

----------


## killramos

I took a ride out to the lake with a guy with a Maverick.

It’s definitely not anything like a truck. And it’s also quite great.

Assume a ridgeline is something similar.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

My Tacoma is not better on fuel than any full size truck and arguably worse than some.

I just like a smaller truck , other than interior cab space I've never had a need for bigger.

----------


## killramos

Basically the bread and butter of the Japanese brands is riding on the coattails of 20 year old drivetrains never changing anything and continuing to charge premium prices for the privilege.

The best I can tell they are just squeezing the blood from a stone of a formerly innovative business now in perpetual decline.

The Tacoma is exactly what you would expect it to be once you understand this.

----------


## zechs

> Not with vehicles



Tried to get a rental lately?

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Basically the bread and butter of the Japanese brands is riding on the coattails of 20 year old drivetrains never changing anything and continuing to charge premium prices for the privilege.
> 
> The best I can tell they are just squeezing the blood from a stone of a formerly innovative business now in perpetual decline.
> 
> The Tacoma is exactly what you would expect it to be once you understand this.



I bought it because it's exactly what I expected it to be though. And in 185K the worst/only repair bill I've had is a broken seat heater so I'll probably buy one more....

----------


## ExtraSlow

Taco is a great vehicle. I understand them.

----------


## killramos

> I bought it because it's exactly what I expected it to be though. And in 185K the worst/only repair bill I've had is a broken seat heater so I'll probably buy one more....



I don’t judge people for buying them as much as i judge Toyota for making them

----------


## tirebob

> I haven't looked for a few years, but what mid size are using 30% less than 9.5L/100 these days? If that's real then I've missed something important.




My new Chevy 1500 3.0L Duramax is now 5000km in already having done two runs to BC and back plus a bunch of local driving and I have never seen better fuel economy in a vehicle I have owned... 

So far, all highway with cruise set at 10km over the limit, I averaged 8.5L/100km going from Water Valley to Golden. Driving relatively aggressively the rest of the way to the South Okanagan, then to Vancouver, then back to Water Valley, the entire trip averaged 9.4L/100km. Refilled here and a bunch of runs into the city plus Calgary driving I was 9.5L. 

2 days ago a buddy asked if I wanted to go for a ride to Vernon to pick up a 1983 Mercedes SL so I said sure but I want to take my truck to give it a real world test towing. I reset the counter right after the car was loaded and from Vernon to Calgary towing a heavy duty car trailer plus the car (so I am guessing about 5500/6000lbs but did not scale it) and driving it 30KM over the limit most the way, I averaged 13.6L. Could have gotten it much less if driving the speed limit but there you go...

Overall, I think the bridge between fuel economies of the mid-size and full size trucks are closing the gap quickly with the different engine options.

----------


## jutes

> Vernon to Calgary towing a heavy duty car trailer plus the car..... driving it 30KM over the limit most the way



Hahaha shiiit.

----------


## corsvette

> My new Chevy 1500 3.0L Duramax is now 5000km in already having done two runs to BC and back plus a bunch of local driving and I have never seen better fuel economy in a vehicle I have owned... 
> 
> So far, all highway with cruise set at 10km over the limit, I averaged 8.5L/100km going from Water Valley to Golden. Driving relatively aggressively the rest of the way to the South Okanagan, then to Vancouver, then back to Water Valley, the entire trip averaged 9.4L/100km. Refilled here and a bunch of runs into the city plus Calgary driving I was 9.5L. 
> 
> 2 days ago a buddy asked if I wanted to go for a ride to Vernon to pick up a 1983 Mercedes SL so I said sure but I want to take my truck to give it a real world test towing. I reset the counter right after the car was loaded and from Vernon to Calgary towing a heavy duty car trailer plus the car (so I am guessing about 5500/6000lbs but did not scale it) and driving it 30KM over the limit most the way, I averaged 13.6L. Could have gotten it much less if driving the speed limit but there you go...
> 
> Overall, I think the bridge between fuel economies of the mid-size and full size trucks are closing the gap quickly with the different engine options.



Those are some amazing numbers. My 6.2 Denali would get 11 L/100km if driven nicely but averaged around 13.5L/100km highway. Definitely have a 3.0 Yukon or Suburban on my radar once the whole market cools down some. It'd be cool to have a massive full size SUV that gets fuel economy comparable to a small 4 cyl crossover.

----------


## Buster

> Those are some amazing numbers. My 6.2 Denali would get 11 L/100km if driven nicely but averaged around 13.5L/100km highway. Definitely have a 3.0 Yukon or Suburban on my radar once the whole market cools down some. It'd be cool to have a massive full size SUV that gets fuel economy comparable to a small 4 cyl crossover.



you cant compare fuel consumption in diesels to gas, though. 8.5l/100km in diesel has a different cost than 8.5l/100km in regular.

You should always look at fuel in terms of $$$/km driven.

----------


## tirebob

> you cant compare fuel consumption in diesels to gas, though. 8.5l/100km in diesel has a different cost than 8.5l/100km in regular.
> 
> You should always look at fuel in terms of $$$/km driven.



Agree, but what is weird is one fill up was actually priced like 2 cents less than regular at one place, 3 more were only a few pennies higher, and one was like a dime or close to it more per litre. I think to my F150 5.0L, even when doing 12.5L/100 as it seems to have been the last six months regularly, the 3.0L Duramax is capable of burning almost a third less fuel by volume, and it certainly is not a third more expensive to purchase. Net win in my books even having to add 20L of DEF every 10,000kms to 15000kms (as per what the chatter online seems to suggest is common depending how one uses their truck). I have not yet had to add any DEF since new but I do not know how full the tank was when I picked it up originally.

----------


## jacky4566

So no more Colorado Diesel? Sad. Its was an awesome little tow machine.

----------


## birdman86

Nice truck. Hate the chase rack/bush bar.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Real world city driving, the Maverick.
> 
> 
> @spikerS
>  what do you get pure city driving in your hybrid F-150?



I think 
@spikerS
 has ghosted Beyond ever since the great cabinet debacle of 2022 with 
@gpomp
.

Im still waiting for the thread on that one to come out of the woodwork, so to speak.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I think 
> @spikerS
>  has ghosted Beyond ever since the great cabinet debacle of 2022 with 
> @gpomp



Did I miss some drama or something?

----------


## Brent.ff

> I bought it because it's exactly what I expected it to be though. And in 185K the worst/only repair bill I've had is a broken seat heater so I'll probably buy one more....



Ya, my tacoma is utilitarian as hell.. hell it doesnt even have an outside thermometer. But it's also got ~240k on it and has had zero repair bills..

----------


## gpomp

> Did I miss some drama or something?



I don't want to get too much into it right now but I had to end things mid project due to:

Thousands over budgetMonths behind scheduleFraud

----------


## bjstare

> I don't want to get too much into it right now but I had to end things mid project due to:
> 
> Thousands over budgetMonths behind scheduleFraud



My god, please post a thread. This sounds interesting.

----------


## Buster

yeah seriously...

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I don't want to get too much into it right now but I had to end things mid project due to:
> 
> Thousands over budgetMonths behind scheduleFraud



Ouch. That sucks. He's usually a pretty stand-up guy.

That's the problem with custom mill work by people who don't do it full time though. Always overruns, always "late". I've known a few people it's happened to, and a couple of people who have done it as well.

----------


## heavyD

> in reality, there should be way more mid size less trucks on the road if everyone bought them for what they'd actually use them for



fyp

----------


## ExtraSlow

People in Ontario say trucks should be illegal.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Ontario people should be illegal

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I don't want to get too much into it right now but I had to end things mid project due to:
> 
> Thousands over budgetMonths behind scheduleFraud



Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Ontario people should be illegal



I would like to subscribe to your newsletter.

----------


## flipstah

Would this go against the Ranger/Tacoma?

----------


## heavyD

> Ontario people should be illegal



Who else would choose our federal government?

----------


## Buster

> Who else would choose our federal government?



You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.

----------


## zechs

> My god, please post a thread. This sounds interesting.



Looks like it maybe starts here, but that is totally a guess.

https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/355...97#post5050897

Timeline adds up though from when he disappeared.

----------


## dirtsniffer

I'm curious to know in the same way I like to watch videos of car accidents.

----------


## arcticcat522

> People in *GTA* say trucks should be illegal.



There is a diferance.

----------


## 94boosted

> The big truck vs small truck argument is so tired. You don't save much money or fuel going smaller, so just buy whatever you want.



With this 2.7T going in the Colorado it could end up being noticeably more efficient than the Sierra. Provided it stays ~500lbs lighter and with a smaller frontal area. Im tempted personally.

https://news.pickuptrucks.com/2019/0...ize-truck.html

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yeah I have driven that engine yet, sounds interesting. What a time to be alive.

----------


## 94boosted

And the Canyon debut. I like the interior in this AT4 trim over the Z71 Chevy. 

https://youtu.be/fgPLD1pGbBg

----------


## Gman.45

I downsized to a ZR2 a couple years back, I was about to lease my 5th Duramax (been driving them since my 2003 2500HD, last one was a 2016), and haven't regretted it. Great little truck, and since we tow little these days, it's made no difference in capability/truck tasks. I really like that At4 in the above YT vid, I absolutely want to drive the new 4 cyl engine first though before considering it.

----------


## Buster

> I downsized to a ZR2 a couple years back, I was about to lease my 5th Duramax (been driving them since my 2003 2500HD, last one was a 2016), and haven't regretted it. Great little truck, and since we tow little these days, it's made no difference in capability/truck tasks. I really like that At4 in the above YT vid, I absolutely want to drive the new 4 cyl engine first though before considering it.



You really should get a half ton, because it can tow a lot more.

----------


## vengie

Damn at AT4 looks awesome!

----------


## 94boosted

"Under the hood, the 2023 GMC Canyon is equipped as standard with the turbocharged 2.7L I4 L3B gasoline engine. Although the L3B is available in multiple states of tune in the recently released, redesigned 2023 Chevy Colorado, the 2023 GMC Canyon is only available with the top 2.7L Turbo Plus tune, rated at 310 horsepower and 430 pound-feet of torque."

https://gmauthority.com/blog/2022/08...23-gmc-canyon/

----------


## cyra1ax

Looks like the midsize segment is going to be a battle very soon. 
Interesting that the Canyon has a standard lift + the high end tune only. 
Was a little surprised that GM didn't bring Super Cruise and the Multipro tailgate for the Canyon, but I'm guessing they'll save that for updates later.

----------


## Gman.45

> You really should get a half ton, because it can tow a lot more.



If I was towing, absolutely, but the only thing I tow now is a 14' or so Big Tex trailer with a 1715 small size Massey tractor/modules, and some snow machines and that sort of thing, and pretty rarely, I haven't had the trailer on 3 times in 2022, and just to move the tractor from my father's city home to our farm land nearby. The ZR2 handles that easy peasy, but again, if it was more than a 5 minute drive that I need to tow, I'd get a 1/2 ton or another Duramax. I just don't need one anymore.

----------


## Buster

> If I was towing, absolutely, but the only thing I tow now is a 14' or so Big Tex trailer with a 1715 small size Massey tractor/modules, and some snow machines and that sort of thing, and pretty rarely, I haven't had the trailer on 3 times in 2022, and just to move the tractor from my father's city home to our farm land nearby. The ZR2 handles that easy peasy, but again, if it was more than a 5 minute drive that I need to tow, I'd get a 1/2 ton or another Duramax. I just don't need one anymore.



I was just joking about full size truck people saying you should just buy a full size truck because it can do more, not because you need more.

----------


## killramos

Whats even funnier is the number of half ton owners who bought trucks too small for the loads / trailers they haul.

----------


## dimi

Nice truck, interior is worlds better, and that's a killer engine. Trail boss version sounds like the value pick. 

I assume the taco/4runner will get a 2.4T, Ranger has the 2.3T. Frontier, just got updated, now completely irrelevant again, fckn Nissan.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> What’s even funnier is the number of half ton owners who bought trucks too small for the loads / trailers they haul.



you shut your whore mouth when you are talking to me.

----------


## 94boosted

Just ordered a ‘23 Canyon AT4 in Desert Sand Metallic. I’m getting my dealerships first allocation. No details on price or delivery yet though.

----------


## Shlade

> Just ordered a ‘23 Canyon AT4 in Desert Sand Metallic. I’m getting my dealerships first allocation. No details on price or delivery yet though.



How do you order a vehicle without knowing the price?

----------


## jutes

Don’t be poor.

----------


## bjstare

> How do you order a vehicle without knowing the price?



Well it’s not like a range from $15k to $160k. He probably knows the price +/-7%. And if a person can’t shoulder that kind of risk on a $60k truck, they probably are too poor and should be lowering the budget.

----------


## AndyL

... So where's the syclone version  :Smilie:

----------


## corsvette

> ... So where's the syclone version



I wonder if it won't be faster as a 4x4 crew cab in top trims. The syclone had 280hp 350tq, top engine in the new truck is 310hp 430tq, plus the new truck has double the gears (8 vs 4)

----------


## Darkane

> I wonder if it won't be faster as a 4x4 crew cab in top trims. The syclone had 280hp 350tq, top engine in the new truck is 310hp 430tq, plus the new truck has double the gears (8 vs 4)



Its likely 1500lbs heavier though.

----------


## 94boosted

> I wonder if it won't be faster as a 4x4 crew cab in top trims. The syclone had 280hp 350tq, top engine in the new truck is 310hp 430tq, plus the new truck has double the gears (8 vs 4)



All the Canyon trims get the same 310/430 engine, in the Colorado there are three different power levels of the 2.7T.

----------


## AndyL

> I wonder if it won't be faster as a 4x4 crew cab in top trims. The syclone had 280hp 350tq, top engine in the new truck is 310hp 430tq, plus the new truck has double the gears (8 vs 4)






No ideally it'd be reg cab, shortbox, AWD, slammed and fleet/thrift/step-side bed  :Smilie:

----------


## Gman.45

> Just ordered a ‘23 Canyon AT4 in Desert Sand Metallic. I’m getting my dealerships first allocation. No details on price or delivery yet though.



Congrats, I'll be watching to see what you think of it. We've been really happy with our ZR2, after having umpteen Duramax trucks since my first one in 2003, up to a few years ago. I had a 1995 GMC Sonoma ZR2 single cab back in the day that I got in 1996. The ZR2s, including the little 2 door SUV they made in the 90s, have been good little trucks. This new model you're getting though, is going to be tops I'd bet.

----------


## 94boosted

Looking forward to it, on paper it seems like it checks all the boxes. I’ve had half tons for years but my wife hates parking them and we never really fully utilize the truck bed.

----------


## Ukyo8

> Just ordered a 23 Canyon AT4 in Desert Sand Metallic. Im getting my dealerships first allocation. No details on price or delivery yet though.



Hey Tom, a client of mine is first in line for a ZR2 at our dealership, I can let you know when it arrives if you'd like to check it out in person if it shows up before your Canyon. Let me know if you're interested.

----------


## r3ccOs

> Looking forward to it, on paper it seems like it checks all the boxes. Ive had half tons for years but my wife hates parking them and we never really fully utilize the truck bed.



yeah 100%. This new motor is seemingly effective in the half tons, so I could only imagine how good of an application this motor is for this truck.

----------


## Gman.45

> Hey Tom, a client of mine is first in line for a ZR2 at our dealership, I can let you know when it arrives if you'd like to check it out in person if it shows up before your Canyon. Let me know if you're interested.



I wouldn't mind a heads up either, love to have a look at the new ZR2, ours is closing in on 100k now, and I am seriously considering the new one once I can put eyeballs on one, and a few people report/review theirs.

----------


## Ekliptix

I like the looks of this truck inside and out. The AT4 has my name on it, if I was printing money.

----------


## gmc72

The Canyon sure has me thinking about getting a truck again. That is a nice looking truck, especially the AT4.

Too bad it will be about 5 years before I can afford a 2023.  :Frown:

----------


## 94boosted

> Hey Tom, a client of mine is first in line for a ZR2 at our dealership, I can let you know when it arrives if you'd like to check it out in person if it shows up before your Canyon. Let me know if you're interested.



That would be awesome, thank you. I'd love to see one in person.

----------


## shakalaka

> Hey Tom, a client of mine is first in line for a ZR2 at our dealership, I can let you know when it arrives if you'd like to check it out in person if it shows up before your Canyon. Let me know if you're interested.



 
@Ukyo8
 If someone wants to order the Colorado ZR2, the new one, how long is the wait and what's the process? Feel free to PM.

----------


## Ukyo8

> That would be awesome, thank you. I'd love to see one in person.



Cool I'll message you on here or SASC when it lands

----------


## Ukyo8

> @Ukyo8
>  If someone wants to order the Colorado ZR2, the new one, how long is the wait and what's the process? Feel free to PM.



PM'd

- - - Updated - - -




> I wouldn't mind a heads up either, love to have a look at the new ZR2, ours is closing in on 100k now, and I am seriously considering the new one once I can put eyeballs on one, and a few people report/review theirs.



Sounds good, shoot me a PM so that I have something to reference to when it lands.

----------


## 94boosted

Looks like pricing has been leaked for the US. Comparing apples to apples (in the US of course) a current gen 2022 Z71 is $37,440, the new 2023 is $41,395 so a ~10% bump in MSRP. That's quite reasonable considering the fairly extensive upgrades they've made to the new one.

https://gmauthority.com/blog/2022/11...cing-revealed/

----------


## corsvette

Build & Price up for the US Chevrolet site. Built a Trail Boss that would suit me fine for $43,000 US with plenty of options.

----------


## gmc72

> Build & Price up for the US Chevrolet site. Built a Trail Boss that would suit me fine for $43,000 US with plenty of options.



So about $60k CAD?  :Wink:

----------


## Tik-Tok

> So about $60k CAD?



$70k with dealer markup

----------


## 94boosted

> so about $60k cad?



2022 Chevy Colorado Z71 is $36,940USD in the States and $44,942CAD up here. 2023 Chevy Colorado Z71 is $41,395USD in the States, so it _should_ come in around $50,400CAD.

----------

